# Ищу басовые кнопки 9мм с вставкой



## sergeylike (22 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Может кто знает и подскажет, где можно купить басовые кнопки 9мм, с вставкой перламутра. 
Как на фото. Обычно у баянов басовые кнопки 7.5 мм.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Мар 2018)

http://delicia.ru/zap.html#общее


----------



## sergeylike (22 Мар 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> http://delicia.ru/zap.html#общее


Музпром запчастями больше не торгует, таких кнопок у них нет.


----------

